# Heavy Duty Clutch for snow service necessary?



## Phil22 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dear fellows,

I have a vintage Meyer Plow on my M38A1 which I use these snowy days (10 inches - not much).
I experienced that my clutch smells (the clutch linkage has enough play, clutch an pressure plate are 5,000 miles old) and fear to burn it totally.

So the question is:
- Is that normal in snow service (The series clutch was laid out for jeep + trailer use, should be strong enough?)
- Is the series clutch / pressure plate normally strong enough?
- If not, is there a heavy duty clutch available on the market for the CJ5 with T90 transmission.

What is your experience with your jeeps - do you plow with the built in series clutch?

I appreciate any advice,

thank you in advance friends.

Phil


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

No, having a smell is not normal

series clutch?
never herd of it. then I know nothing about the M38A1

start the jeep
step on the clutch
put the tranny in 3rd gear
Rev the engin up to 3000 RPM
move your foot off the cluych to the side so the pedle snaps up and floor the gass at the same tim
IF the jeep stalls = clutch is good and its the driver
IF the jeep does not stall its the clutch.

when plowing use low range


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Plowmeister,

You say to plow in low range. Do you leave it in 4lo while traveling between driveways also? I just bought my first jeep to plow with and have been plowing in 4hi the whole time. Any help would be appriciated.

Thanks

john


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

Well that is why your getting the smell.. Need to plow in 4low.. 4high is ruff on clutches. If your traveling between driveways and need to go over what 5th gear low has to offer. Then switch to 4 high to travel. I tried 4high when plowing and i thought WOW.. My clutch will be shot if i keep doing it this way.. The only sucky part in 4low, is reverse gear. SLOW !


----------

